
Firejail local root exploit - wyldfire
http://seclists.org/oss-sec/2017/q1/20
======
wyldfire
To-be-catalogued at [https://cve.mitre.org/cgi-
bin/cvename.cgi?name=CVE-2017-5180](https://cve.mitre.org/cgi-
bin/cvename.cgi?name=CVE-2017-5180)

